# new here



## flatcat60 (May 17, 2010)

i been surfing on here for sometime,decided to register to this cool forum.here is a couple of my bikes.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 18, 2010)

*Nice Collection..*

Especially the Orange krate. I had one with the o/g orange line knobby and sold it a couple of years ago. Wish I kept it.

Pat


----------

